# Whittemores Boston U.S.A??



## sauceman

Found this bottle in an Australian creek hoping someone can offer some information about it.
 5 3/4 high 2 1/2 wide 1 3/4 thick no 26 on base.
 cheers Glenn


----------



## Harry Pristis

I believe that this is a stove-dressing bottle.  Common here in the USA.


----------



## olddump

I'm pretty sure they are shoe dressing bottles that may also make stove blacking. They were or have been in operation for some time I've dug thier bottles in 1910 to 20s dumps and also in 1880s to turn of the century dumps. Here are pictures of three from early mold blown to machine made all have WHITTEMORE BOSTON on them two also have FRENCH GLOSS the two aquas are early mold blown and the clear is a machine made with an 18 on the bottom 1918? maybe.
   I hope some of this helps. Page 132 BOTTLE PRICING GUIDE by HUGH CLEVELAND WHITTEMORE Green 5&1/4 inch Shoe POLISH 4 to 6 dollars                                                  Tom, Olddump


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hi Sauceman, it is definately a dressing of some sort. Stove or shoe I don't know. I dug mine here in texas and it still had the blacking remnants inside. Mine is aqua and a BIM. circa 1880. Happy Digging,  Kelley


----------



## sauceman

Thanks everyone for your help!
 Here is a pic of a nice lid (broken) of course that I found today, also a fairly rare variation of an. Australian torp .
 The Rowlands usually have the trade mark picture across the bottle


----------



## oz-riley

Hey sauceman,
 That is one rare torp there, not many around with the trade mark side on like that.
 The pot lid is one of the hardest to find also pity it is broken []

 Thanks 
 Chris


----------



## boomstick

I found a Whittemore bottle with the brush still inside. Worth anything, do you think?


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Alison,

 The Whittemore Brothers made polish for a very long time. It was a popular brand. They are generally quite common and not worth much monetarily, unless in an unusual color. Do show us yours, please.

 I've got a very sick one that I'm fond of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







From.


----------



## 57dodgeboy

*Re:  RE: Whittemores Boston U.S.A??*

hi, I found this bottle site on google when I was doing research on a whittemore bottle I found at a yard sale. the difference in mine is that its marked A.S.U. instead of U.S.A. is this rare or a common error for that bottle? tried to show photos but having problems doing so


----------



## 57dodgeboy

*Re:  RE: Whittemores Boston U.S.A??*

here's a pic of the whittemore bottle, I hope


----------



## CanadianBottles

*Re:  RE: Whittemores Boston U.S.A??*

That's an interesting error and not one I've seen before.  What's most surprising is that they got the S the right way around, but reversed the other letters.  One of the most common bottle errors is backwards S's.  I doubt it's an extremely rare error as large international brand bottles rarely have rare errors, but it definitely makes the bottle more desirable than a regular old Whittemore.


----------

